# Red sex link



## allieohle (Mar 31, 2013)

We just got our first baby chicks today! A barred rock and a red sex link. What can anyone tell me about the red sex link? It is a mixed breed- so not a breed, actually a hybrid- right? Can anyone tell me anything about them? Red stars? Is that also what they're called?


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

Yep. Red Stars. 
A very fine egg-laying chicken....AND good because when they are born...you can tell _right-away _whether they are Roosters or Hens.
( But this doesn't hold for their prodigy.)
You'll be pleased with the egg-production from your Red Sex-Link chickens.

Link: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sex_link

HAVE FUN !


----------



## allieohle (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks! 
Looking forward!!


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

allieohle said:


> We just got our first baby chicks today! A barred rock and a red sex link. What can anyone tell me about the red sex link? It is a mixed breed- so not a breed, actually a hybrid- right? Can anyone tell me anything about them? Red stars? Is that also what they're called?


Welcome to the chicken forum!

Red "sex-links" or Red Stars are a hybrid, they are not a breed and are usually created using a Rhode Island Red over a Delaware (or other white egg layer). This cross produces offspring than can be easily sexed at hatching....why they are called "sex-links"! Some hatcheries have different names for their "sex-links" or use a different RED breed like a New Hampshire to create a Golden Comet (more buff colored than red but some consider them red sex-links none the less). Red & Black "sex-links" are outstanding layers and easy keepers.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Really nice explanation BuckeyeChickens!


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

7chicks said:


> Really nice explanation BuckeyeChickens!


thanks 7chicks....I try my best to share what "little" chicken info I know!


----------



## rweeks52000 (Mar 12, 2015)

how big do the Red "sex-links" become


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

They are considered a medium standard breed. The hens get about 5-6 lbs tops.


----------



## littlelimabean (Oct 21, 2014)

Red Sex links, aka as cinnamon queens and golden stars. They were my very 1st birds. I got them because their personality was rated as very friendly. I don't care about egg production, but that is their primary selling pint. They are nice little lap birds if you give them attention from the baby age. I lost 3 of the 4 to a dog attack and the one who remained succumbed to ovarian cancer at 3 years of age. They are a nice breed, not too mean and not overly docile. But keep in mind they were bread to be producers, so don't expect them to live long time. Enjoy your time with them.


----------



## arcticolivia (Mar 14, 2015)

I have Amber sex-links (which are close enough to red sex-links) and they are the friendliest chickens! They will come right up to me! Of course, i socialized with them when they were chicks but still. I hope you have fun with those cuties


----------



## abluechipstock (Jul 5, 2012)

Best brown egg layers. They put all they got into it!


----------

